# Paid, ready and waiting



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Just paid my dues and looking forward to receiving the membership pack and getting those sticky bits on the rear quarterlights.
WHile I'm here...... can anyone post me a pic of a denim blue pre 2002 coupe (not the later lowered suspension) wearing 18" RS4's. Thinking of replacing the comps after the winter and want to check what 18's look like on earlier cars like my 51 plate.

Cheers


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Boy it's quiet around here..... have i broken some unwritten rule or something guys?? :?:
Speak to me please  
OK maybe denim blue is being a bit fussy, any colour will do
Thanks


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gav

Sorry... didn't mean to ignore you 

Your membership pack should be with you as soon as your payment clears and Malc (membership sec) gets back from Poland 

Hope you like


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Gav - re your picture why dont you check out the FAQs on the main forum - there is a gallery of all the colours so you may find the combo you are looking for there. Or just post on the main board - this TTOC one is used for club stuff only so you won't get so many readers...

Louise


----------



## FuzzyGav (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks nutts and t7, was feeling lonely for bit there, :wink: 
happy to wait on the membership pack & i'll try the main forum for my pics 8)


----------

